

Cost of moving from NY to SF - eBay Infographic - zengr
http://visual.ly/how-move

======
rexf
An infographic with eBay classifieds displayed prominently comes to the
conclusion that it's cheaper to buy/sell on eBay than to move across country?
Totally shocking

</sarcasm>

------
mvkel
Why did this need to be an infographic? The visuals lend nothing to the
narrative and ends up being harder to digest!

